# Problème avec le lecteur CD/DVD de mon Pismo



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2002)

Salut !
J'ai un problème assez galère avec mon lecteur (baie d'extension)... les disques ne montent plus, quels qu'ils soient... Mon Pismo 400 date de Juillet 2000 et donc la garantie est déjà fumée. Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà rencontré le problème ? Combien coûte le remplacement ou l'échange standard ? Combien vaut mon pismo sans ce lecteur ?

Le coup de main/renseignement sera super bienvenu !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## dany (9 Janvier 2002)

J'ai eu le même genre de pb sur mon pismo, j'ai
retiré la baie, je l'ai nettoyé à cause de la poussière
et j'ai pris l'habitude de la refermer d'un coup sec
à chaque fois que j'y mettais un disque et ça
fonctionnait ! je te souhaite la même chose !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2002)

Merci Dany,

Malheureusemnt, j'ai déjà dépassé ce stade... Sans être l'oiseau de mauvais augure, si tu as encore ton Pismo, méfie de la suite...

;o)


----------



## zizou (11 Janvier 2002)

je peux te faire part de mon expérience. J'ai acheté d'occasion chez un revendeur un PB pismo vendu sans baie d'extension (perdue par le propriétaire précédent) et bien sûr hors garantie 7000F HT. Vu le prix je me suis laissé tenter. J'ai ensuite cherché comment se procurer un nouveau lecteur.
Plusieurs revendeurs aux USA : www.smartdisk.com  ou www.pbparts.com.  Il faut compter de 250 à 300 $ minimum. J'ai alors téléphoné ...à Apple pour voir s'ils en vendaient et là bonne surprise. On peut se procurer un lecteur DVD pour 1400 F TTC (dans mon cas, en achat) ou 1100F en échange. Un premier est arrivé, rien à faire il ne fonctionnait pas! (voir à ce sujet les forums d'Apple, c'est édifiant, plus de 100 messages d'utilisateurs victimes des problèmes de ces lecteurs sur le Pismo). Apple m'en a renvoyé un 2ème qui marche, mais pour combien de temps...?

Ou alors, si tu ne veux pas prendre de risque peut être pourrais tu opter pour un lecteur externe (voir chez Freecom, ils sont très compacts et se connectent USB, firewire et même PC card) ou une baie d'extension graveur ou combo DVD/CDRW, voir sur les sites USA cités plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2002)

Cool ! Merci pour cette réponse encourageante (si si !) Rien que pour ça, on sera quitte pour Worms ;o) Une dernière chose cependant... Tu as appelé qui et où ? Je ne m'en sors pas avec leurs numéros...


----------



## zizou (12 Janvier 2002)

j'ai appelé Apple assistance au 0803089659, j'ai fait part de mon problème. Il m'ont ouvert un dossier, donné un numéro d'intervention. Il m'ont ensuite basculé sur le service commercial qui m'a envoyé le devis par fax 2 ou 3 jours après. J'ai immédiatement renvoyé l'acceptation de devis avec mon numéro CB et j'ai été livré 1 semaine après par DHL!
le premier lecteur DVD ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai rappelé, ils ont tenté quelques dépannages sans succès. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils m'en renvoyaient un que j'ai reçu 5 jours après et j'ai donné l'ancien au coursier de DHL.
Total facture : 1400 FF TTC environ


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2002)

Encore une fois, grand merci. En tatonnant, j'étais arrivé à la meme procédure... J'attends le fax a present... On reste en contact pour le reste...

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2002)

Salut à vous.

J'ai également eu ce problème. Les disques n'étaient plus lus, et l'arrivée d'un CD ou DVD faisait carrément bloquer le PowerBook. Redémarrage obligatoire.

Je l'ai fait nettoyer chez un technicien. J'ai réinstallé tout mon système (pour d'autres raisons) et ça marche enfin impec. Cela dit c'est une énigme. On peut effectivement craindre des suites.

Vous semblez cependant contents de ces solutions. Certes, après un achat d'occasion à 7000 francs (sans le lecteur) on comprend. Mais quand on a payé la machine 22000 francs, on est loin d'être heureux de débourser 1100 ou 1400 francs (même si cette info est effectivement très intéressante).

Bon, espérons que ça marche pour vous.

Cordialement.

eden


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2002)

Merci pour ta réponse... On va bientôt pouvoir ouvrir un recensement... Moi aussi j'ai acheté mon pismo 21000 balles mais la décôte qu'il s'est pris dans la figure est vraiment aggravée par un lecteur dvd déficient... Je souhaite le vendre aujourd'hui et sans le module... il vaut moins cher... C'est bien de savoir que ça peut se remplacer à ce prix. Je ne trouve pas ça trop cher, même si je ne suis pas spécialement très riche... En plus depuis un an et demi, je n'ai jamais rien changé dessus alors que les portbles sont réputés comme fragiles habituellement. Quand je vois le nombre de pièces (cartes mères; disque durs; autres cartes; ...) que mes amis qui ont choisi le côté obscur ont été obligé de changer, je pense être encore gagnant... Non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2002)

Non, tu n'es pas gagnant. Ton Pismo est neuf. Plus personne n'arrive à regarder le matériel informatique comme une belle technologie, et utile de surcroît. Sitôt achetée, la machine est rapidement dévalorisée.

Apple elle-même contribue à cette dévalorisation de ses "anciennes" machines. Quand Steve Jobs annonce le nouvel iMac, il déclare qu'il est fait d'une puce G4, soulignant qu'on ne peut plus rien faire avec un G3, que  c'est fini. À quoi pense-t-il ? Au montage vidéo ? La campagne des Pismo reposait sur la possibilité de faire du montage vidéo grace à eux. Une caméra reposait à leurs côtés sur la photo publicitaire.

Si les G3 sont finis, pourquoi dans le même temps Steve Jobs annonce un iBook 14 pouces (tout neuf) équipé d'une puce... G3. Il nous fait donc acheter une machine qu'il décrit dans le même temps comme OUT. L'écran 14 pouces fait simplement passer une pilule et permet d'appater le client pour écouler des puces G3 et entretenir le marché.

Réfléchissons donc un peu. Faisons-nous des choses si extraordinairement différentes depuis l'achat de notre dernier ordinateur ? Pourquoi se sent-on obligés de revendre celui-ci au bout d'à peine deux ans.

Pous ma part, c'est la première fois que je mettais autant d'argent dans de l'informatique. Ça m'a en fait fait assez peur sur le coup d'investir autant. Mais j'ai calculé pour que ce soit du BEST, donc que ça dure le plus longtemps possible. Je savais bien sûr que ma machine serait ternie par le marketting en l'espace de quelques mois, mais je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'elle intègre elle-même, dès l'achat, les défaillances qui m'obligeraient à penser en changer.

En 1 an: écran mauvais, capot fêlé, disque dur bousillé, lecteur CD/DVD naze, système 9 incluant l'erreur Table de Système de Fichiers incorrecte, autonomie de la batterie réduite à 50 minutes...

Dans ces conditions, on pense évidemment à changer de machine. Mais je pourrais simplement décider de la réparer: 6000 FF l'écran, 3000 FF le disque dur, 400 FF un capot, 1400 FF un lecteur CD/DVD, 1000 FF une batterie neuve, 1000 FF le système OS X...

Soit un total de... presque 13000 FF, sans compter la main d'uvre à 460 FF l'heure. Ceci me donne le prix d'un nouvel iBook, pas si éloigné d'un Titaniulm.

On m'oblige donc à acheter un nouvel ordinateur. Les garanties ne couvrent pas les machines au-delà d'un an, ce qui est franchement intolérable pour des appareils de ce prix. La garantie devrait forcément être, au moins, de 2 ANS. Si j'appellais Apple, il est évident que mes revendications les feraient beaucoup rire... ou les ennuieraient profondément.

Un mec qui fait des réclamations au bout d'un an, c'est soulant, parce que c'est simplement hors-contrat.

Alors ne me dis pas qu'on est gagnant.

Cordialement.

eden


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2002)

Je suis sincèrement désolé pour toi... Je n'ai pas eu tous ces problèmes. heureusement ! Mon écran est nickel, mon capot comporte quelques rayures, mais bon, c'est un portable, et pas un objet d'exposition sous vitrine. Mon disque dur est celui d'origine. Un peu bruyant, mais fonctionne parfaitement. Mac Os X.1.2 fonctionne parfaitement et y passer est pour moi logique. Il faut évoluer. Mais MacOs 9.1/9.2 en version 1 ou 2 ne m'ont jamais posé de problème. Je suis dircteur artistique et je peux te dire que je ne sous-exploite pas mon matériel ! (A ce propos, X est LA révolution informatique pour nous ! il est temps d'y passer !). Quant à la dépréciation du matériel elle est logique. Fiscalement, le matériel informatique est amortissable par tiers (et donc en 3 ans) ce qui signifie qu'en deux ans, ton matos quel qu'il soit ne vaut plus que le tiers de son prix neuf !!!!! Pouvoir vendre un powerbook G3 de juillet 2000 à la moitié de son prix ou plus chez certains est une bénédiction qui nous est permise par l'excellente qualité de nos machines et les choix de production/choix de positionnement qualité d'Apple.

En bref, je m'attendais à devoir payer mon module 3000 balles ! CQFD : Je m'estime gagnant !

;o)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2002)

Oui bien sûr, je comprends ton raisonnement. C'est vrai que dans cette logique tu as parfaitement raison, et j'avais bien compris le sens de ton propos.

Je voulais juste souligner, hors-mis mon cas un peu excessif, que la logique en question est un peu agaçante. Je pensais simplement qu'il y a quelques années, des personnes gardaient un Mac pendant très longtemps. Aujourd'hui, on court après on ne sait quoi, à presque DEVOIR en changer tous les deux ans. C'est ça qui est agaçant.

Mais bon, je sais que cette idée est banale. On gueule, on gueule, et puis on achète malgré tout.

Cordialement.

eden


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2002)

Là, t'as raison ! Mais bon, je trouve que les ordinateurs, même chez Apple évoluent plus vite qu'avant, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'on veut toujours mieux... Cela dit j'ai toujours mon vieux Performa 6400 de 1996, il fait serveur de fichiers, serveur internet, serveur d'impression... et je l'aime toujours autant ! (malgré sa ****** de lenteur !!!!!!)

Lol


----------



## zizou (17 Janvier 2002)

ah les bons vieux macs...Moi j'ai redopé récemment mon vieux 7500 avec une Sonnet G3 400 avec 1Mo de cache...Quelle bombe! Je lui ai rajouté 64Mo de RAM (300F), un graveur Teac d'occase déniché sur ebay (400F) à la place du CD rom et un jaz interne dans la baie d'extension 3,5'...Pour un peu plus de 2000F il est relooké et demarre une 2ne vie...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2002)

hehehehe... Dis moi Zizou, va falloir m'envoyer ton adresse pour que je te fasse parvenir Worms...


----------



## zizou (19 Janvier 2002)

Worms, qu'est ce donc?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2002)

Oups... j'ai l'impression que je me suis trompé de personne... après recherche, ce message s'adressait à ZAZOU 44... désolé pour la confusion     ;o)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2002)

Bon au cas où ça pourrait rendre service à quelqu'un, j'ai commandé reçu et installé mon module cd/dvd en échange standard apple. Pour 1100 balles livré en 2 jours depuis les pays bas par DHL... nickel du premier coup !!! Voili et merci aux personnes qui m'ont répondu.

Ça pourrait être intéressant que les personnes qui ont eu des pb de ce genre nous le dise ici, non ?


@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

les malheurs du lecteur CD du Powerbook

Moi aussi j ai telephone au 08 etc indique par ZIZOU mais c est le service Applecare en dehors duquel la barriere vocale ne souvre pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Tiens... Voilà maintenant 2 mois que je me bat avec mon Pismo 400 et son lecteur DVD en pensant que j'étais le seul à connaître ce problême... Mais chez moi c'est très bizarre : il lit sans problème les DVDs vidéo, mais pas du tout les CDROMs (????!!!) J'ai appelé différents Applecenter ou VPCistes, et tous non rien compris à ce que je pouvais bien leurs raconter et qu'il était impossible de se procurer un lecteur d'origine Apple de remplacement :-(
J'ai tout essayé, insérer la baie d'un coup sec, démonter pour nettoyer, zapper la Pram, dézoner, rezoner, réinstaller MacOs X et 9... Pffff, rien n'y fait.
Il faut également signaler que le problème est apparu progressivement. Par exemple, le cd original de Diablo commencait à déconner sérieusement, je l'ai donc gravé et utiliser à la place et tout aller bien, puis, petit à petit il s'est mis à déconner comme l'original, et finalement, le lecteur ne lit plus du tout de CDROM.
Je ne comprends tout simplement pas comment un tel problème peut s'expliquer !!

Bonne bour' à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2002)

Ouaip... moi aussi, je trouve ça difficile à expliquer... J'ai pensé un moment que c'était un problème de faux contact dans la baie de connection du powerbook mais ce n'est manifestement pas ça. Et c'est apparu de la même façon que toi, très progressivement. Par contre, le coup du dvd, c'est bizarre... Mais je pense que le tien à la même maladie que les nôtres...

En ce qui concerne l'apple care, ou même l'apple store, il faut faire comme si on passait une commande. Là, on tombe sur un(e) commercial(e) et on explique son cas... faut bien le répéter 3 ou 4 fois à plusieurs personnes différentes mais on y arrive. J'ai peut-être passé 4 ou 5 coups de fils mais j'y suis arrivé. En bout de chaîne, ils envoient un fax récapitulatif, on signe on met son numéro de CB et on refaxe... 2 jours après on a DHL qui livre... Sans bavure !


----------



## dany (20 Avril 2002)

c'est juste pour dire bonjour !


----------



## MarcMame (20 Avril 2002)

Pour les plus téméraire d'entre vous, sachez que les problèmes de lecteurs DVD des Pismo peuvent être considérés comme un vice caché. Et, en France, les vices cachés sont couverts par une garantie illimitée...
Ce qui veut dire que même 10 ans après vous pouvez demander à Apple la réparation ou le remplacement gratuit.
Bon évidemment ça ne se fera pas tout seul. Mais c'est un procès gagnant à coup sur !
Bon courage...


----------



## LCT (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
* c'est un procès gagnant à coup sur ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

À condition de prouver lexistence du vice, ce qui implique en pratique une expertise (dont les frais seront remboursés par votre vendeur sil sagit dune expertise judiciaire et si vous gagnez contre lui) ; 
À condition aussi d'agir en justice contre votre vendeur à "bref délai" (art. 1648 du Code civil) après la découverte du vice, cest-à-dire en pratique pas plus dun an après (il vaut mieux moins).


----------



## MarcMame (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*À condition de prouver lexistence du vice*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Ca c'est pas bien difficile ! A moins qu'il ne soit tombé par terre.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Ce qui implique en pratique une expertise (dont les frais seront remboursés par votre vendeur sil sagit dune expertise judiciaire et si vous gagnez contre lui) ; 
À condition aussi d'agir en justice contre votre vendeur à "bref délai" (art. 1648 du Code civil) après la découverte du vice, cest-à-dire en pratique pas plus dun an après (il vaut mieux moins).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
La date de la découverte du vice n'engage que vous... Même si vous "vivez" avec depuis trop longtemps.

Je n'ai pas dit que c'était facile, mais envisageable. Nuance ! Ce qui est certain, c'est que si quelqu'un a le courage d'aller jusqu'au bout d'une telle action et qu'il gagne, cela fera sans doute jurisprudence pour les suivant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2002)

j ai resolu le mme probleme en abandonnant le cd et en passant avec un lectueur sur la prise scsi cout 500

Pour changer la Baie Cout 1000


----------



## LCT (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à lorigine par MarcMame :
----------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par LCT:
À condition de prouver lexistence du vice
----------------------------------------
*Ca c'est pas bien difficile ! A moins qu'il ne soit tombé par terre *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hum ! mon cher MarcMame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le droit nest pas toujours compliqué mais cest rarement aussi simple que ça.
Si vous voulez faire reconnaître lexistence dun vice caché en justice, il faut en pratique assigner votre vendeur (référé-expertise) et lexpert désigné par le tribunal cherchera la cause des désordres pour savoir sil y a bien un défaut de conception ou de fabrication rendant la chose impropre à lusage auquel elle est destinée.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à lorigine par MarcMame :
*La date de la découverte du vice n'engage que vous... Même si vous "vivez" avec depuis trop longtemps.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ne croyez pas que je cherche à vous contredire pour le plaisir, mais il ne faudrait pas que nos lecteurs simaginent que certaines choses peuvent nengager queux-mêmes en justice, ce qui nest pratiquement jamais le cas.
Cest le tribunal qui décidera à quelle date vous avez découvert le vice, au vu du rapport dexpertise notamment.
Si vous avez attendu trop longtemps pour saisir le tribunal, vous êtes forclos : en dautres termes, vous pouvez aller vous faire rhabiller


----------



## MarcMame (23 Avril 2002)

Tu as raison.
C'est bien ce que je disais : ce ne sera pas facile !


----------

